# الي مشرف عايز يخطب



## twety (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*** مشرف منتدى رايح يخطب ***

كان المشرف مرتبط بموعد مع العروس وأهلها
ليتقدم إليها ولكنه لم يشأ إغلاق المنتدى لمدة ساعة هى مدة اللقاء
مع الأهل فأخذ اللابتوب معه وشحنه على آخره وتابع الردود على
الأعضاء فى صفحة الشكاوى وهو فى طريقة للمنزل راكبا التاكسى

بمجرد وصوله إلى العروس سأل عن أقرب فيشة كهرباء لأن الشحن شارف
على الإنتهاء

والد العروس: أهلا يابنى ... ....إزيك !!

المشرف(وهو مشغول بلوحة مفاتيح اللابتوب): أهلا بيك يا عمى .....

أنا يشرفنى إنى أطلب إيد بنتك مها .....موافق ولا لأ؟!!!!

تبادل كلا من والد العروس ووالدتها وأخيها نظرات الدهشة

والد العروس(مستغربا): حضرتك بتكلمنى ولا بتكلم حد على الإنترنت

المشرف(مازال منشغلا بلوحة المفاتيح): لا يا عمى أنا بكلمك إنت هو معقولة
أتكلم مع حد غيرك وأنا قدام حضرتك!!!

والدة العروس: طب يابنى طالما بتكلمنا بصلنا طيب

المشرف(لم يرفع عينه ويديه من على جهازه):ليه يا حاجة هو أنا هتكلم بعينى ولا ببقى؟!!!!

إقترب الولد الصغير(8سنوات) من العريس مبهورا بالابتوب(الجهاز المحمول) وهو يقول

الصبى: عمو .....هو الجهاز دة فيه ألعاب كتير زى الأتارى الى عندى؟!!

العريس(مازال منشغلا بجهازه): أيوة يا حبيبى وأحلى من الى عندك كمان

الصبى: طيب ممكن ألعب شوية .. ...عشان خاطرى يا عمو

(هنا فقط رفع العريس عينه من على جهازه لأول مرة وتوقف عن الكتابة
وهو يوشوش فى أذن الصبى)

العريس: لو خليت أبوك يوافق عليا هلعبك كتير قوى

طار الصبى فرحا وهو يقول
بابا بابا أنا موافق إن عمو يتجوز أختى الكبيرة أبلة مها!!!!!!
ثم إلتفت إلى العريس وهو يقول
ألف مبروك يا عمو!
الوالد(صارخا): أمشى ياد خش ذاكر . .... مبقاش إلا إنت يا أبو ريالة الى هتوافق ومتوافقشى

(مشى الولد باكيا ولم يهتم به العريس وقد عاد إلى جهازه منشغلا)

الوالد: إنت يا حبيبى إنت كمان .....إنت إيه حكايتك ؟

العريس: حكاية إيه يا عمى .....أنا معنديش حكايات إنت عندك؟!!!

الوالد(بضجر): إنت جاى تهزر

(لم يعره العريس أى إهتمام وقد ظهر مشغولا بموضوع ما على جهازه)

فإقتربت الأم من الوالد وتكلمت هامستا

الأم: إلا قولى يا حاج .....هو الجدع دة بيعمل إيه على البتاع الى معاه دة ....
.وإزاى بيكلمنا وهو بيحرك إديه الإثنين على الزراير دى كلها؟

الوالد: والله معرفشى يا تفيدة..... يظهر والله أعلم إنه بيكتب الكلام الى
بيقوله لنا فيطلع من بقه!!!!!!!


الأم: يا ندامتى !!!..... معقولة دى يا حاج ؟!!

الأب:طبعا يا تفيدة معقولة ماهو إحنا فى عصر التكنولوبيا!!!
إنتى مش شفتى إزاى كان ملهوف على أى فيشة كهربا أول ما جيه لأن
الشحن بتاع الكلام بتاعه كان هيخلص!

الأم: يا خويا الى يعيش ياما يشوف!!!
على كدة يا حاج لو النور قطع هيبقى أخرس؟!!!!

الأم: طب يا خويا لازم لو وافقت عليه نشترى للبت كرتونة حجارة قلم
عشان تبقى عاملة حسابها فى أى وقت!!!

الأب(صارخا): هو أنا معقول أوافق على الآلة دى .....ليه من قلة الرجالة يعنى

العريس: حضرتك بتكلمنى يا عمى

الأب: لأ يا حبيبى أنا بكلم تفيدة

العريس: تفيدة مين ؟

(دخلت العروسة فى هذه اللحظة مكسوفة وهى تنظر إلى الأرض
وبيدها أكواب العصير ولكنها لم تلاحظ فيشة الكهرباء فإنقلبت
على وجهها أرضا وإنفصلت الفيشة )

العريس(صارخا): إيه الى هببتيه دة .....إنتى إزاى تفصلى الجهاز!!

الأم(بصوت خافت): يا حلاوة .....أهو بيتكلم من غير كهربا أهو يا حاج

الأب(بصوت خافت): ماهو كان شحن على الآخر يا تفيدة .....افهمى بقى

ثم إلتفت إلى العريس قائلا

الوالد: إيه يابنى قلة الذوق دى إنت بتصرخ فى عروستك وإنت جاى تتقدملها؟!!
دة بدل ما تساعدها إنها تقوم وتودها بكلمتين بعد ما فيشتك الهباب دى وقعتها

العريس: يعنى أساعدها تقوم ولا ألحق أشغل الجهاز عشان المنتدى ما يتعطلشى؟!!

الأب: دة جيل إيه دة.....هو جاى لينا منين دة!

العروسة: من النت يا بابا.....من النت

الأم: الله يقطع النت والى شغالين فى النت !
يا رب تيجى عاصفة تسومانى على النت والى فيه!!!!!

الأب:ممكن بقى يابنى تقفل المخروب دة وتكلمنا شوية

العريس: خلاص يا عمى المساعد بتاعى جه بدالى دلوقتى

إلتفت الجميع حولهم يبحثون عن ذلك المساعد فضحك الموديراتور

العريس (ضاحكا): لأ يا جماعة أنا اقصد إن المساعد بتاعى أخذ مكانى
فى الشغل دلوقتى يعنى أنا دلوقتى جاهز لأى إستفسار لمدة ربع ساعة

الأب: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .....طيب يابنى طالما مش فاضى ليه حددت المعاد دة
مش كنت تحدد معاد تكون فاضى فيه

العريس: يا عمى خير البر عاجله

الأب: طيب..... إحنا لسة متعرفناش بإسمك ولا شغلتك
ولا سنك ولا شهادتك ولا أى حاجة خالص!

العريس: أنا اسمى موديراتور ...دة الإسم المستعار!

قامت الأم تحوم حول العريس وتنظر إلى يديه تبحث عن شىء ما ثم مسكت
يده فجأةوهى تقول

ممكن تشمر إيدك يا عريس الهنا

العريس(وهو يشمر): ليه ياحاجة إنتى هطعمينى!!! أنا إطعمت قبل ما آجى عندكوا

الأب:ليه قالولك إننا عندنا كوليرا !!!

العريس: لأ يا عمى أصل أنا قاعد ليل نهار فى غرفتى المكيفة
الصحية فلما بروح أى داهية تانية لازم أطعّم

الأب(بصوت منخفض): داهية لما تخدك يا شيخ!!!

صرخت الأم( وهى تمسك بيده اليمين وترفعها عاليا): يعنى مافيش صليب
إمال إيه موديراتور دة؟ إنت يهودى؟!!!!

ضحكت العروسة وهى تقول: لا يا ماما دة النيك نيم بتاعه

الأم: ال إيه يا ضنايا؟! العريس: خلاص يا جماعة .....أنا إسمى سعيد وعندى 25 سنة يعنى تأبيدة!!!

معايا شهادات كتيرة لو قلتها لكم كلها يبقى هنقعد يومين فبلاش أحسن
وشغلتى مشرف عام على منتدى الفقر حشمة

نظر الأب إلى المشرف وملابسه البسيطة غير المتناسقة وهو يقول
سيماهم على وجوههم!!!

العروسة(مبتسمة): بجد إنت المشرف بتاع الفقر حشمة .....
ده أنا مشتركة فيه من 5 شهور

العريس: ما شاء الله....بس إنتى مش ملتزمة بقوانين المنتدى
ولابسة كويس وعايشة فى عيشة آخر أبهة

العروسة: أنا عملت كدة عشان عارفة إن فيه عريس جاى يخطبنى

الأب: إنت يابنى عاوزها تلبس إيه .....هدوم مقطعة

العريس: لا يا عمى خلاص مش مهم لما أبقى أتجوزها أبقى أقطع لها هدومها!

الأب: ومين قالك إنى وافقت عليك أصلا

العروسة: ومتوافقشى ليه يا بابا دة حتى الموديراتور أكيد هيخلينى مميزة فى المنتدى
مش كدة برضه يا موديراتور

العريس: طبعا وهعينك معانا من المشرفين على قسم لوحدك

العروسة(بسعادة): بجد..... هتعينى مشرفة على قسم لوحدى

العريس: طبعا وهديكى أسهل وأحسن قسم فى المنتدى

العروسة(فرحانة): هييييه .....هتدينى قسم إيه ؟

العريس: الشكاوى!!!

العروسة (صارخة)
: لا أرجوك .....كله إلا الشكاوى

هز العريس كتفيه وهو يقول
خلاص نفتح قسم للوفيات وأعينك مشرفة عليه

الأب: يا ترى خلصتوا ولا لسة

نظر العريس فى ساعته وهو يقول: أنا فعلا وقتى قرب ينتهى
لأن المساعد بتاعى عنده ميعاد مهم ولازم أدخل مكانه

الأب: أنا مش موافق على الجوازة دى

العروسة: ليه يا بابا دة انا.....

قاطعها الأب صارخا : اخرصى يا بت إنتى وروحى ذاكرى لأخوكى

خرجت العروسة باكية غاضبة بينما إلتفت الأب إلى العريس قائلا
شوف يابنى .....لما تبقى تفضى للجواز إبقى تعالى إتجوز بنتى .....
لكن طول ما إنت فى الفقر حشمة دة مالكشى عرايس عندى
فاهمنى

العريس: خلاص يا عمى براحتك .....بس إذا كان منتدى الفقر حشمة
هو الى مزعلك أنا ممكن أسيبه

الأب(فرحا): بجد يابنى .....طيب سيبه هو فعلا الى مزعلنى
لو سيبته أنا هسيبلك بنتى بدون أى كلام


شكره العريس ثم جاء إليه فى اليوم التالى ومعه نفس اللابتوب وهو يقول
أنا سيبت منتدى الفقر حشمة من إمبارح وإشتركت فى تانى اسمه

اللاجــئـيـن >>>>



سقط الأب على الأرض ميتا وصرخت الأم وبكت العروسة وأخيها الصغير
بينما جلس العريس فى غرفة الصالون يتابع منتداه الجديد

وعقبال عند المشرفين جميعا


----------



## lovebjw (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد فظيع يا تويتى باشا ايه يا عم الحاجات الجامدة دى يا باشا
تسلم ايديكى يا باشا


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*دانا اللى اغمى عليا من كتر الضحك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## twety (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد فظيع يا تويتى باشا ايه يا عم الحاجات الجامدة دى يا باشا
> تسلم ايديكى يا باشا


 
ميرسى ياباشا على ردك الحلو ده

ده بعض ماعندك طبعا ياباشا

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل ده:flowers:


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة اوي يا تويتي

معني كلامك اني انا وروك وباقي المشرفين هنعمل كدا لما نيجي نخطب

قوليلي بس علشان اكون عارف 

وخدي لبالك كلامك متصور صوت وصورة ولو حبيتي نذيع ها نذيع :t33:


----------



## twety (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*



red_pansy قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *دانا اللى اغمى عليا من كتر الضحك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
ههههههههههههههههههه

ياريت يكون عجبك بجد

ميرسى لمروررررررررك


----------



## twety (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*



Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة اوي يا تويتي
> 
> ...


 
يالهوى
انتوا عاوزين تروجوا بلاب توب وتردوا على الشكاووووووى
يالهوووووى :new2:

ربنا يستر على عرايسكوا بقى
ههههههههههههه


ميرسى ياكوبتك على مرورك
ونقووول زييييييييييييييييع :yahoo:


----------



## gift (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

اي ده اي الفقر حشمة ده ده انا بقرا اعصابي تعبت 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

حلووووووو يا فندم

بس لو جالك انتى بقى 
عريس بالمواصفات دى هتوافقى
اوعى تقولى اةةة
هفهم علشان الللاب توب انا عارفاكى
ههههههههههههههه

بس قولى رايك بصراحة
دة مدير منتدى يا بنتى 
مش لعبة يعنى:t33:


----------



## فادية (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفه يا تويتي تححححححفه 
وعقبال  المشرفين جميعا​


----------



## 3frkosh (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

بعد اذنك بس هو كان ايه نوع اللابتوب بتاعه


----------



## twety (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*



gift قال:


> اي ده اي الفقر حشمة ده ده انا بقرا اعصابي تعبت
> هههههههههههههههه


 
ماله بس الفقر حشمه مش احسن من الاجئيييين
ولا اييييييييه
وبعدين عنى

سلامه اعصابك ياباشا :new6:

وميرسى لمرورك ياجفت


----------



## twety (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*



vetaa قال:


> حلووووووو يا فندم
> 
> بس لو جالك انتى بقى
> عريس بالمواصفات دى هتوافقى
> ...


 
عيب عليكى يافيتا
اوعى تفهمينى صح :yahoo:
بقى انا طمعانه فى لاب توووووت :wub:

خلاص انا عرفت طلبك هجبلك عريس مدير منتدى
وابقى قوليلى ايه الاخبارررررررر ههههههه

ميريى اسطنبولى ياعسل انتى لمرورك :smil12:


----------



## twety (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*



فادية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفه يا تويتي تححححححفه
> 
> وعقبال المشرفين جميعا​


 
الف شكر ياقمر لردك
الحمدلله انه عجبك ياجميل

ونقول كمان عقباااااااال كل المشرفيييين

قادر ياكريييييييييييم

ميرسى لمرورك ياقمرنا :smil12:


----------



## twety (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*



3frkosh قال:


> بعد اذنك بس هو كان ايه نوع اللابتوب بتاعه


 
غالبا كده واللله اعلم
كان ماركه تفاحه

ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ياعفركوش لمرورررررك:new6:


----------



## لوقا ظاظا (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

الحاجات الي انتا كاتبها جيلة قوي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## twety (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*



لوقا ظاظا قال:


> الحاجات الي انتا كاتبها جميلة قوي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 
ميرسى يافندم

عاوزين نشوفككتير معنا

وميرسى لمروووووورك


----------



## veronika (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

لا  جامد اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي  يا  تويتي  تحفة بجد  انا  تعبت من الضحك بس يا ترى  المشرفين  بيعزموا الاعضاء ولا هيكروتونا ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك يا تويتي


----------



## twety (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

لالالالالالالالالا متقلقيش
اى حاجه تحصل

الخبر هينتشر بسرعه البرق

ومتقلقيش دعوتك محفوووووووظه
هههههههههههه

ميرسى يافيرو لمروووووورك


----------



## dr.sheko (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

هههههههههههههههه
انا بقول من الزمان
ادي نتيجة اللي يمسك مشرف في منتدى
ربنا يقويكي يا تويتي ربنا معاكي


----------



## twety (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*



m.e.e قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> انا بقول من الزمان
> ادي نتيجة اللي يمسك مشرف في منتدى
> ربنا يقويكي يا تويتي ربنا معاكي


 
بقى كده يا m.e.e
طيب بكرة نشووووووفك مشرف
وتطبق اللى قولنااه ده

هههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمروووووورك


----------



## monlove (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

هههههههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله انا مش مشرف انا عضو


----------



## twety (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*



monlove قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> الحمد لله انا مش مشرف انا عضو


 
متستعجلش
كله بأوانه يا مووووون:new6:

بكرة تبقى مشرف ونشوف هتعمل اييييه

ميرسى لمروووووووورك


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك ياسكر عقبالك كدا لما نشوفك

عروسة وسيبة عريسك وقاعدة على الكمبيوتر 
ياقمر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*_


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*



الانبا ونس قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*_
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك ياسكر عقبالك كدا لما نشوفك*_​
> _*عروسة وسيبة عريسك وقاعدة على الكمبيوتر *_
> ...


 
يالهووووووووووووووى :new6:

مين قالك على السر اللى انا مخبياااااااااااه

مقدرش استغنى عن المنتدى اببببببببدا:t39:

ميرسى لمروووووووووورك


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

بان الله يا تويتى يخطبك مشرف وتبقو انتو الاتنين مش فاضين 
                                                      :t39:                            :t39:
عشن مفيش حد احسن من حد  وتجيلكو هدايا بطاريات
بس بجد موضوعك جامد اوى وانا فرحانة فى المشرفين:yahoo:


----------



## twety (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*



جيلان قال:


> بان الله يا تويتى يخطبك مشرف وتبقو انتو الاتنين مش فاضين
> :t39: :t39:
> عشن مفيش حد احسن من حد وتجيلكو هدايا بطاريات
> بس بجد موضوعك جامد اوى وانا فرحانة فى المشرفين:yahoo:


هههههههههههههههههههههه
بكرة نشوفك وانتى مشرفه
ويحصل فيكى كده برضه:nunu0000:
وعموما مااااااااااشى ياستى
بس لو اخدت مشرف هنتفق انا وهو علييييييييييكى طبعا:smile02

ميرسى لمرورك يا جيجىىىى


----------



## fullaty (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع تحفه اوى يا تويتى 
بس قليلى هما دول يقعدوا يحب فى بعض شات بقى هههههههههه
ولما تقوله عايزين نخرج يقولها فى قسم الكافى شوب عندنا تحفه تعالى نشرب اتنين عصير فيه 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*

لا با فيبى لما بيحبوا يخرجوا بيعملوا  sign out 
الموضوع جميل جدا يا تويتى بس يارب انكم تكونوا فهمتم ان فى حاجات تانية كتير عندنا اهم من الجواز والكلام الفاضى ده


----------



## twety (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> موضوع تحفه اوى يا تويتى
> بس قليلى هما دول يقعدوا يحب فى بعض شات بقى هههههههههه
> ...


 
ميرسى كتير ليكى يافيبى
يعنى تقدرى تقولى حاجه زى كده يعنى
اهو بيتجولوا فى اقسام المنتدى وخلا
ومنها يراقبوا الاعضاء :new6:

ميرسى لمروووووووووك يافيبى


----------



## twety (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي مشرف عايز يخطب*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> لا با فيبى لما بيحبوا يخرجوا بيعملوا sign out
> الموضوع جميل جدا يا تويتى بس يارب انكم تكونوا فهمتم ان فى حاجات تانية كتير عندنا اهم من الجواز والكلام الفاضى ده


 
فكرة حلوة برضه يا يوحنا
هههههههههههههه

بس ياترى ايه المهم عندكوا تاااااااااانى:blush2:

ميرسى لمروووووورك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2008)

طب على كده كان لو كانوا اتجوزوا يبقوا عملو الفرح فى المنتدى وعزموا الاعضاء وجه المدير العام كتب الكتاب 
 ههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يباركك عن جد جميل اوى الموضوع ده


----------



## zama (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 
شكرا جزيلا............................................


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

رووووووووووووووووووعة يا تويتى

تسلم ايدك يا سكر​*


----------



## جيلان (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*عينى عليك يا شيكو يابنى*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههه دى عريس ولا اي ؟
ربنا يساعد اب العروس :t30:​


----------



## pop201 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه ده مصير مشرفين النت مع الاعتزار ههههههههههه بجد موضوع حلو اوي مرسي


----------



## kalimooo (16 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
من جمال الموضوع عايش من اول 2007
شكرااااااااا تويتي


----------



## الامير الحزين (17 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
هههههههه
جميلة جدا جدا روعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك انا كل مااكون عايز اضحك واضحك اصدقائى هدخل على الموضوع دا 
هههههههههههههه


----------

